# avatar



## Arrius

I am of a pre-computer generation, and just bumble through as best I may on my pc. I was already fifteen even when the ball-point pen came into general use and Bill Gates was not yet even a twinkle in his father's eye. Thus, in my almost total ignorance of things cybernetic, I ask for your invaluable help in the installing of an* avatar*, to which I think my seniority on WRF now entitles me, on my posts. I am thinking of using the picture of Alfred E.Newman on the cover of MAD Magazine available in Wikipedia, which I think appropriate apart from his youth, but please do not pinch this idea. I have searched our site for help but could only find brief mention of avatars and no hint on how to install one. Please assume I know nothing, and include the basic details in your instructions which you personally take for granted. Private messages on the matter would be welcome if you prefer. Languages other than English in which your instructions may successfully be given to me may be seen on my Profile. Thank you, dear friends, Arrius


----------



## Jana337

Hello, 

Click here. 
If you have the desired picture on your computer, choose Option 2. If it is somewhere on the web, choose Option 1. Before you do it, make sure that the picture complies with both limits:   				 					80 by 80 pixels and 2.0 KB. 

Actually, one of the changes in the 3.7 edition of vB could be automatic resizing of pictures but I haven't tested it yet. Anyway, if you need help with resizing, please tell us because I don't want to encumber you with unnecessary technicalities unless it is necessary. 

The right to have an avatar, by the way, does not depend on seniority.


----------



## Arrius

It is just possible I may manage it with the information you have kindly given - for instance I haven't a clue what "3.7 edition of vB " means.
I realise that seniority is not necessary for an avatar, but I am a modest person. Will get back to this thread if my attempts prove unsuccessful.  Thank  you, A.


----------



## Arrius

Got as far as this message:
_The Dimension limits for this filetype are 80 x 80. We were unable to resize your file so you will need to do so manually and upload it again. Your file is currently 95 x 100._
Don't know how to reduce the size further (the scale on the reduction device is already at minimum), if indeed that is possible.  Help!


----------



## TimLA

Hi Arrius!
This can sometimes be difficult if you don't have a program like Photoshop.

But on the web you can find free programs for simple photo manipulation like HERE and THIS one.

There are also sites where you can upload a picture and the site will shrink it down to the size you want. HERE's one.


----------



## Rayines

TimLA said:


> There are also sites where you can upload a picture and the site will shrink it down to the size you want. HERE's one.


Wow, what a good link! 
Arrius, once you have reduced the picture, when you unload your avatar, sometimes it says something like "it hasn't been possible to unload it", but it has generally been unloaded (you can see it in one of your messages).
Sorry my English .


----------



## Arrius

Your English is excellent except for "Sorry _about _my English", which no doubt was just a slip. I really appreciate all this help. Perhaps others as ignorant about these things as myself, if such there be, will also benefit from the advice. I have chosen the head of Alfred E.Neuman, seen from behind and upside down as my avatar - a most unique and enigmatic symbol, if I ever manage to insert it.


----------



## Rayines

Arrius said:


> Your English is excellent except for "Sorry _about _my English", which no doubt was just a slip. I really appreciate all this help. Perhaps others as ignorant about these things as myself, if such there be, will also benefit from the advice. I have chosen the head of Alfred E.Neuman, seen from behind and upside down as my avatar - a most unique and enigmatic symbol, if I ever manage to insert it.


Don't worry, we were all ingnorant. If you don't manage, I send to you my e-mail by PM, and you can send to me the picture so that I reduce it. Now I'm an expert!


----------



## Arrius

¡Una oferta excelente que no dudaré en aprovechar! suponiendo que me resulta enviar la imagen por correo electronico. He notado los enlaces susodichos y experimentaré con ellos más tarde.
Parece que no sea posible enviar un dibujo por el servicio e-mail de este sitio web, por lo tanto esperaré tu dirección antes de intentar otra vez.  La cosa no tiene prisa.
Muchas gracias.  *Once more thanks to everyone.*


----------



## EmilyD

Congratulations, Arrius!  
And , thanks for all the helpful links by everyone above.
I suspect this thread will help others.

_Nomi
_


----------

